# Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!



## getNovsky (3. Januar 2012)

*Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*

Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk Grafikkracher bei notebooksbilliger.de

Also eigentlich ziemlich top für den Preis oder?!


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*

genau den hab ich hier.
ist ein P/L kracher.
hab allerdings noch eine ssd verbaut. 
nun rennt sie wie schmidts katze


----------



## toony1981 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*



dj*viper schrieb:


> genau den hab ich hier.



Hi, kannst du mal Cinebench drüberlaufen lassen?
 (MAXON: CINEBENCH)

Die CPU und Open GL Werte würden mich interessieren.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*

Da haste vor kurzem noch 200€ mehr bezahlt, das ein sehr guter Preis. Die Graka hat außer den Ziffern natürlich nix mit einer Desktop 6850 zu tun, aber für aktuelle SPiele reicht die trotzdem auf low problemlos, bei vielen sicher auch noch mittel.

Hier Benches, u.a auch Cinebench (allerdings nur mit Quadcores) mit der 6850m: http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-HD-6850M.43078.0.html weiter unten Spielebenches - auf die Auflösung achten!


----------



## toony1981 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*

Da die Benches nicht süpeziell für dieses Notebook sind. Bringen mir die Werte überhaupt nichts.
Hier wird immerhin nur ein I5 benutzt und die 6850 hat ja auch nur DDR3 Ram.

Die 3DMark6 Werte wären wirklich sehr interessant und würden einigen Leuten bestimmt helfen^^


----------



## Greyda (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*

Für was willste den Hauptsächlich nutzen???


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*



toony1981 schrieb:


> Da die Benches nicht süpeziell für dieses Notebook sind. Bringen mir die Werte überhaupt nichts.
> Hier wird immerhin nur ein I5 benutzt und die 6850 hat ja auch nur DDR3 Ram.


wieso bringen die überhaupt nichts? Du hast doch auch Links zu anderen Karten, da kannst Du dann trotzdem die Leistung der Karte einordnen... außerdem steht da auch, dass die 6850 auf der 5850 basiert - und deren Werte kannst Du ja auch mal ansehen, dann hast Du auch einen ungefähren Vergleich: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ




> Die 3DMark6 Werte wären wirklich sehr interessant und würden einigen Leuten bestimmt helfen^^


 Nein, die sind eben NICHT interessant. Benchmark von 2006, Hardware von 2010 - klingelt's?  3DM06 ist bei neueren Systemen nur noch sehr vage, damit kannst Du allerhöchstens Karten der gleichen Generation ungefähr vergleichen, aber auch da sind zB 10% mehr Punkte nicht gleich 10% mehr Spieleleistung. Heutzutage musst Du schon einzelne Spielebenchmarks nehmen, und selbst da kann PC1 bei einem SPiel 40FPS haben und PC2 nur 30FPS, und bei einem anderen SPiel isses plötzlich umgekehrt.


----------



## lex23 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*

Ob das Teil für aktuelle Sachen wie Skyrim und co, später Diablo 3 ausreicht?
Oder brauchts dafür ein 1000€+ Teil?
Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*

Die hier ist ca mit der AMD 6850 vergleichbar: NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ skyrim geht da auf mittel mit über 30 FPS, auch mit nem Dualcore. Zu Diablo 3 kann Dir niemand was sagen, außer dass es vermutlich mind auf niedrigen Details läuft, weil PCSpiele seit ner Weile bei den geringeren Detailmodi kaum mehr verlangen als vor ca 2 Jahren.

Mit ner GTX 570 zB geht Syrim mit ca 60FPS: http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-570M.56632.0.html  musst halt wissen, was es Dir wert wäre. Ein Modell mit einer GTX 570 würde wohl eher mind. 1200€ kosten, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## lex23 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*

Danke für die Antwort.

Glaube da stelle ich mir lieber nen kleinen PC mit altem Monitor in mein Praktikumszimmer.


----------



## Per4mance (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*

ansonsten kannst dir mal noch das 5755g anschauen. das is der "nachfolger" vom 5750. kostet 560.-. das hab ich selber seit 2 wochen und ich war auch lang auf der suche und wusste nicht was ich nehmen soll.

da is nen i5 2. gen. drin und ne nvidia 540m.


----------



## lex23 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*

Wenn ich nach notebookcheck gehe, wird die 540m mich wohl eher nicht glücklich machen.
Glaube die hat (für mich) zu wenig Leistung.


----------



## Per4mance (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*

ja hab mich auch verlesen. dachte du meinst das 5750. willst unbedingt 17" ? das zieht doch massig am akku.


----------



## lex23 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*

Ne, absolut nicht. 15,6 wäre völlig ok.
Habe mir jetzt mal die aktuellen Medion Spiele-Notebooks angeschaut, glaube so eines würde ich mir eventuell kaufen. Aber ich werd erstmal abwarten.


----------



## hysterix (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*

Also mit ner GTX570m kannste Skyrim auf high in FHD zocken. Kumpel hat ne HD6850 und unter mittel ruckelt es trotzdem auf low gehts bei ihm ganz gut.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die hier ist ca mit der AMD 6850 vergleichbar: NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ skyrim geht da auf mittel mit über 30 FPS, auch mit nem Dualcore. Zu Diablo 3 kann Dir niemand was sagen, außer dass es vermutlich mind auf niedrigen Details läuft, weil PCSpiele seit ner Weile bei den geringeren Detailmodi kaum mehr verlangen als vor ca 2 Jahren.
> 
> Mit ner GTX 570 zB geht Syrim mit ca 60FPS: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ musst halt wissen, was es Dir wert wäre. Ein Modell mit einer GTX 570 würde wohl eher mind. 1200€ kosten, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## bobtune (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk  für 550€?!*

Diablo 3 Game-Check: Wie läuft das Action-Rollenspiel auf meinem Notebook?

The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim im Notebook-Gamecheck

Der Acer ist schon ein relativ gutes angebot, die amd grafikkarten sind aber in spielen nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. Immer wieder gibt es probleme mit dem asymetrischen crossfire bei AMD/AMD Kombo oder die Treiberanbindung ist doof oder dergleichen. Für die aktuelle 7670m gibts noch nichtmal treiber auf der amd seite oder bei acer...

Wenn du spielen willst dann solltes eine 540m (630m) mindestens sein, gt555m oder gtx560m dürften die meisten spiele mit akzeptabler optik bewältigen. bei den midrange karten muss man halt immer abstriche machen.
Unterwegs zocken wird mit den meisten gaming karten schwer, weil sie sich automatisch fast auf null runtertakten, da ist dann sogar die intel hd 3000 vom niveau her ähnlich.


----------

